# Feedback on Hitohira GR damascus



## ani_ghost (Dec 26, 2020)

I was looking for a petty with wider heel. Came across this one : Hitohira GR Damascus Blue #2 Petty 135mm

From the pic/choil shot looks good. Anybody has any experience/feedback on this?
Who's the maker of this?

Between this and the Gihei nashiji (Gihei Nashiji Blue #2 Petty 150mm) any suggestion which one would be better choice?


----------



## tcmx3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Im a bit late on this, but I wanted (yet another) project knife and the GR 210 gyuto caught my eye so I went ahead and bought it. I cant speak to the petty but I suspect a lot of this will be relevant

Pros:

it's MASSIVE for a 210. it's more akin to a shorter 240 with it's 53mm height and 215ish edge length. it has thinner 240 weight too, which I like
ground very thin (blade road consistency is acceptable for the price)
sharpening & deburring proved easy; the edge absolutely screams off a suita. this is true of most carbons but this one really just wasnt much effort; probably a result of thinness behind edge
the handle is attractive and feels good, and the fit between the (wood) bolster and the rest of the handle is good. I dont have long term use of rosewood so I dont know how it will hold up but so far so good
I think by the time Im done polishing everything it will be quite an attractive knife. the contrast between the cladding and core in the pattern weld seems to hold some nice potential
to me the geometry is good; it fits what I personally like in a knife but if you want some really heavily convexed thing this aint it
Cons:

choil & spine are square. nothing a bit of work can't fix, but I would personally find it a bit uncomfortable to use out of the box. it's not necessarily like outright bad or anything it's just that at the price you are starting to see some options with actually rounded choils and spines
stock finish lacks contrast so if you arent like me and buying the knife with the intention of playing with your ever growing jnat collection you might prefer some other maker's pattern welding (sorry I refuse to call this stuff damascus)
All in all I think the 210 gyuto is a lot of knife for under 250 bucks (literally, too, again the thing is huge)


----------



## tcmx3 (Feb 10, 2021)

I just actually measured mine and I got 225x52.5mm & that's tip to heel. 170gr

that's not 210 size, that's 240 size. I think that makes the price / performance on this even better.


----------



## ani_ghost (Feb 10, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> I just actually measured mine and I got 225x52.5mm & that's tip to heel. 170gr
> 
> that's not 210 size, that's 240 size. I think that makes the price / performance on this even better.


Thank you for the detailed feedback. I actually went ahead and bought a wakui 240, along with an Anryu bunka and petty. So far loving all of them. Especially the Anryu bunka is turning out to be my favorite one! The wakui grind and f&f also is very good and being white#2, takes screaming sharp edge easily.


----------

